# A lil' show, a lil' SQ, a G35 Coupe to Top Off 2010 :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

2010 sure went by fast! Before I knew it was time for the last full install of the year. And lucky for me, it is a car I am vastly familiar with: an Infiniti G35 Coupe. (30 some and counting) 

This particular one is a 2005 white model that is part daily driver, part show car. 

The goals as we worked out:

1. Achieve a decent level of SQ

2. Maintain a classy and elegant design in the trunk while maintaining space

3. Squeeze as much bass output into the system as possible given space and budget


First, a few shots of the car:




























Let’s move onto the system:

The signal starts with a Pioneer AVH-P3200BT double din LCD headunit, picked up by the customer, it resides in the stock location via a JDM double din finisher and AC controller. I also secured the vehicle mounting bracket for his Droid phone in the upper cubby lid, and ran a powered USB charging cable into the same area:



















A JBL MS8 (my 7th one) provides tuning for the system, and the LCD display is mounted in the glove box along with an extension cable for the measurement mic:










The front stage consists of a set of Seas Lotus Performance 6.5" two way component set, the midbass is mounted in the stock lower door location via a bedliner coated spacer, the entire door panel has been sound proofed with a combination of closed cell foam and vibration damper, and new wires are run into the door through the stock molex plugs:










Quick shots of the speaker termination and mounting onto the door:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

The area on the plastic door card around the speaker is also dampened as it is prone to buzzing:










The same treatment was then performed on the passenger side:














































The tweeters are molded into the stock A pillars firing off axis across the car, and wrapped in black vinyl to match the dash. The stock finish is this weird material in a color that I can’t match, so as always with the Gs, I went for a match with the dash and upper door instead:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

A few quick build pics of the pillars:

First the rings were aimed and secured to the pillar, and the entire surface was scuffed with 60 grit to provide better attachment for the fiberglass:










Then, grille cloth was pulled, resin applied, allowed to harden, and then a mixture of duraglass and resin was poured into the inside to strengthen it:










After that dried, the pillars were covered with filler and sanded smooth:










Black vinyl was then applied:










And the Seas tweeters installed and wired up:




























That’s pretty much it for the interior, aside from removing the rear deck 6x9s to facilitate bass entering the cabin, and the rear deck sound proofed to minimize buzzing:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Moving onto the trunk, and here it was extremely difficult to get a good picture of the setup, since the trunk is pretty wide and long but the opening is very small...but here goes.

As mentioned before, the idea was for stealth and usability, so here is the view with everything covered up, the floor did not raise at all, and the stock trunk mat still fits in place for a 100 percent stock look:










Pop off the carpet and you see a fake floor trimmed in black CF vinyl, with two big cutouts that have breathable grilles over them, and a center cutout with my logo. The floor is done in 4 separate pieces in order to physically fit through the trunk opening:




























Pop off the grilles and here is what you see, and again it’s really hard to get a sense of what the entire install looks like shooting through the trunk opening, but I tried my best. 

Up front, two Stereo Integrity BM MKIII 12" subwoofers reside in a 1.2 cubic foot sealed enclosure, at the back, the JBL MS8 is flanked by two Alpine PDX amps, and M12 on the right sends 1200 watts to the subs, and a F6 on the left provides each mid and tweeter with 150 watts rms. All the equipment is trimmed in white vinyl and flush mounted.

All the equipment was chosen specifically because their size and performance parameters suited the customer’s needs and the space constraints of the trunk.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

A few pics shot from the interior looking into the trunk:




























Onto the build pics of the trunk. First is the subwoofer enclosure, before and after applying a layer of white suede so no bare MDF shows up around the subwoofer's flush mounting:



















Here is the subbox secured in the trunk, with the foundational support for the amp/processor rack also in place:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

This is the actual board the amps and MS8 sits on, with all the supports for the fake floor in place:










Here is the trim panel before and after being wrapped in white vinyl:



















Here are the top fake floor pieces before and after wrapping in black CF vinyl. I was hoping to get the thinner Ebony color, but they were out of stock, so wrapping these pieces in this ultra thick black CF was quite a PITA  My fingers were burning after 4 hours:





































Here are the two grilles before and after carpeting:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

And finally, a few pics of the wiring in the trunk:




























Overall, I can honestly say that cosmetic wise, this is perhaps my favorite G35 coupe that I have done. It isn't the most complex or showy, but I think because we were able to use equipment that were the right size, I was able to give everything the amount of spacing and trimming I prefer. 

Sound wise, it’s quite nice and easy to listen to, the Seas is very smooth and well balanced, and the MS8 gives the car an overall airy feeling. The center is decent, though not as good as the Zapco dsp tuned cars I have built before, but the stage is nice and high and pretty wide. 

I continue to be impressed by the SI subwoofer, in this little car, they ROCK! Spitting out tons of clean SPL. I have to say that without them, a system with two 12" subs featuring this much output while still maintaining a fully stealth fake floor is pretty much impossible with the G coupe. Bravo!!

Anyways, that’s all folks, a few small projects left and I can relax and look forward to CES! 

Bing


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome install again Bing....just awesome. I do have a question, in the very last pic, you can see the MS-8 and all the connections....why are there wires hooked up to the speaker output connections?? Earlier you mention everything running off the PDX amps.

Very nice!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the rear side speakers are hooked to the ms8, the way they work, i usually leave those stockers in place and run them off the ms8 for rear surround. there are 6.5" drivers in each rear side panel.

b


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Nice job as usual...


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet install man. always impressed with the quality of your work. wish i had the clientele that would want this kind of install and be willing to pay for it


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks man,I have learned so much from you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

niiiiiicccceeee job.... i do wish we get such good installers here over at my place


----------



## bigwilly43729 (Feb 11, 2009)

I love your installs! Always so clean and creative!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

very very nice. i am getting ready for an install with 4 of the pdx amps and the SI subs in my g37 sedan. wish u were in the chi-town area, as LA is a bit of a drive for me LOL


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys  LA is a bit of a drive for me too  bafukie, from what i hear, there are people who do great work over in malaysia and indonesia, and is super cheap too!


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, a very nice looking install indeed.

I thought I noticed some hinges in one of the picks. is there still a spare tire under the fake floor that all the amps and such mount to?

What about heat management down under the matt, just using some fans?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

no hinges as far as i know. and definitely no spare tire. hehe

in my experience the digital alpine amps should be just fine under there


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice job Bing. Glad to see that everything came together on schedule for you. Looks great.


----------



## WhyUmad (Dec 18, 2010)

Fantastic work! Care to share the number of hours in this project and an estimate of the cost of labor to get work like done?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Bravo..... elegant, but never over stated....keep them coming


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Bing...any builds for the CES show


----------



## jivitup (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow. Install looks amazing!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> thanks guys  LA is a bit of a drive for me too  bafukie, from what i hear, there are people who do great work over in malaysia and indonesia, and is super cheap too!


all of california is a drive from me here in chicago LOL. i love your installs and wish i could more easily take advantage of your skillZ! can i pm you about some details to better get a grip on my upcoming? cheers!!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice work, but isn't that a 3200bt?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Bing sorry to say but it looks like just another one of your installs... clean and classy 

Do you have a way of correcting for the cut off left side that usually comes with mounting in the pillar firing across the dash? I'd love to hear any secrets ya might have.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys:

1. As for hours, i spent about roughly 60 hours on it. as far as costs go...just PM me 

2. I think CES builds usually require someone with a bit more skill than me  plus CES vehicles is getting more and more rare nowadays. hehe

3. vactor you can pm me np. i will try my best to help.

4. is it a 3200? hahah i didnt even pay much attention, just took it out of the box and ran wit it 

5. turbo: not sure what you mean cut off for the left side? to be honest i am not that great of a tuner or have a great ear, i just found this way works well for the tweets i use and for my taste in music, and also, cosmetically it is the least obtrusive. and i learned it all from other people, so not sure if i am best equipped to give an answer  my own car is aimed the same way


----------



## aeon (Oct 11, 2007)

As always, awesome job!


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

I assume he means the cut off aka frequency drop that comes from being RADICALLY off center on a straight across firing of the tweater on the dash.

As we all know some tweeters sound better off axis if you are right on top of them like a driver is to the left door.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Bing... I find when I put them up in the pillar the left side seems narrower than the right.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

That's a beautiful and classy install. You did a great job on the doors. I love the integration and the pillars look real nice! Those rims look PERFECT on that car! :rockon:


----------



## imagefan (Dec 18, 2010)

thats a sic install, Im going to pm you about an install


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Bing... I find when I put them up in the pillar the left side seems narrower than the right.


hmmm i havent noticed that...my own scores in comp doesnt show much of anything on the left side, but i do get docked all the time for right of center being diffused  

maybe someone more qualified can answer this 

b


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fantastic install. Very simple and clean, goes along with the exterior styling very well!


----------



## Hamburger Pimp (Apr 24, 2010)

Again, another tasteful install....exceptional as always!


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Classy looking install. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Vinchenzo51 (Dec 19, 2010)

nice!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Bing, I love your builds.

The results always look stellar.

When I get off my arse to do my car, I will look to your builds for inspiration.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

I have to say I am thoroughly impressed by your work. Your attention to detail and the obvious level of patience you have really shines through. 

I consider myself a perfectionist and I can only hope I achieve half as good of an install in my Accord coupe. I plan to do my first full trunk install in it soon and reading your build threads definitely inspires me!

Keep up the outstanding work. :thumbsup:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys...though sometimes it seems the thing that requires the most patience is taking these pics  haha

i usually take 5 to 8 copies of each angle, and then pick through them when i am done...sometimes it can be quite a pain


----------



## twing (Dec 21, 2007)

Great install Bing as usual, good clean and classy look. Good job!!!


----------



## Miniboom (Jul 15, 2010)

You, Mr. Bing, are a resource for this whole community.

I'm planning a trunk floor build in my car, and jeez... I've gotten so much inspiration from your builds. Not thinking I've got the skills to make anything like that perfect finished look, but I'll be sure to post some images of my semi-crappy rip-off work when it's done!

This one looks as excellent as all the others, congrats, and merry X-mas to all of you!


----------



## SfTrainer (Sep 6, 2010)

Another great install Bing, Looking very forward to my appointment. See you soon.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I look forward to Bing's installs they are always so Classy and usually in nice Sport Cars.

Ever do any SUV'S?

Keep up the great work!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

You dont know how much i crave working in SUVs...when i dont have to contort into odd angles to fit inside and do the wiring...maybe i can wish for that in 2011 

speaking of which, the first project of the new year will be a SUV 

b


----------

